# And then!!!



## Resistance (14/2/20)

I am making another mech. Not sure to make it paralleled or series.
So I would like some comment from the vape fam to help with the decision.




The shape was decided by the fit in my hand. It's comfortable now ,but I might just make it slightly thinner.
I am also thinking squonker, but then its going to be single cell. I can also live with that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)

You , Sir are way too clever for your size , go for it !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (14/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Not sure to make it paralleled or series.



Not an expert, but for the pure mech, I would go parallel (personal preference for lower voltage).

Nice work there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Thanks guys, JanuWorry made me do it!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/20)

Wow @Resistance !
Talent!!!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

So I got one vote for paralleled mech.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/20)

I’ve never had a dual cell mech @Resistance 

A series mech as I understand allows for a high 8V voltage so you can get a crazy vape on say a 0.5 ohm coil. 120 watts or thereabouts (v squared over R)
A parallel mech will offer the standard 4V but share the current.

Would be cool if you could somehow try both but my feeling is series only if you want crazy power

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (14/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I am making another mech. Not sure to make it paralleled or series.
> So I would like some comment from the vape fam to help with the decision.
> View attachment 190137
> View attachment 190138
> ...


If you make it series it would be a great matchup for the Axial Pro i reviewed with the series deck, you can pump some series power through the coils safely and without being at silly wattage!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> If you make it series it would be a great matchup for the Axial Pro i reviewed with the series deck, you can pump some series power through the coils safely and without being at silly wattage!



I don't think I'll be buying an RTA any time soon. Work hasn't been that great lately so the FOMO is real.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> If you make it series it would be a great matchup for the Axial Pro i reviewed with the series deck, you can pump some series power through the coils safely and without being at silly wattage!


I just looked it up. It looks great will check out your review.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (14/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I am making another mech. Not sure to make it paralleled or series.
> So I would like some comment from the vape fam to help with the decision.
> View attachment 190137
> View attachment 190138
> ...



where do I order ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

vicTor said:


> where do I order ?



Hopefully soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/20)

Personal preference is parallel but that’s my vaping style

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (14/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Not an expert, but for the pure mech, I would go parallel (personal preference for lower voltage).
> 
> Nice work there.


Yeah, unless using a series deck a series dual mech as deathwish written all over it, do nice safe builds and they just wouldn't want 8V and would sizzle your coils but build low and the stress on the batteries is very dangerous, i wouldn't fancy it but then those that have always used mechs of all kinds and know exactly what are the best builds will know much more than me about it but just seems like walking a tightrope!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, unless using a series deck a series dual mech as deathwish written all over it, do nice safe builds and they just wouldn't want 8V and would sizzle your coils but build low and the stress on the batteries is very dangerous, i wouldn't fancy it but then those that have always used mechs of all kinds and know exactly what are the best builds will know much more than me about it but just seems like walking a tightrope!



Recently I have been using MTL wire paralleled with SS round wire and my build are quite high but ramps up quick and is hot enough at 30-35w. Current coil in the Zues single is 1ohm at 32.1w for a slow long DL drag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190156
> 
> 
> Recently I have been using MTL wire paralleled with SS round wire and my build are quite high but ramps up quick and is hot enough at 30-35w. Current coil in the Zues single is 1ohm at 32.1w for a slow long DL drag.


Yes but the airflow wide open is making that possible and that 1ohm build will be running that hot your wicking i would imagine needs changing often and a good dry burn of the coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes but the airflow wide open is making that possible and that 1ohm build will be running that hot your wicking i would imagine needs changing often and a good dry burn of the coils


Personally i would want more surface area on the coils and would be at that wattage with a 0.4ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Not really. I can close off the airflow and take the same puff on my vape.
On the dual the same thing.
It might be 1ohm but it's paralleled with 24G SS of equal length so it shares the load.
On the MTL wire the resistance might be higher,but as it heats up the current looks for the easy way out and that would be the 24G.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Not really. I can close off the airflow and take the same puff on my vape.
> On the dual the same thing.
> It might be 1ohm but it's paralleled with 24G SS of equal length so it shares the load.
> On the MTL wire the resistance might be higher,but as it heats up the current looks for the easy way out and that would be the 24G.


Was it a coil prepared in your laboratory! i've never used a commercially available pe-wound 1ohm coil that would like more than 25W max any higher and burn't hits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Personally i would want more surface area on the coils and would be at that wattage with a 0.4ohm coil


Basically you'll need to try it to see the reasoning. I have done a pic on the build a few weeks ago in the den builds thread.


This is the wire. The mod reads the resistance of the thinner wire.the thinner wire heats up to its threshold and the 24guage takes the load off the MTL wire.leaving both wires to heat up to its desired threshold (sharing load) with the current supplied giving an amazing vape.
(Thats if I explained it correctly).
Ok,an equilibrium is reached between the two resistances.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Was it a coil prepared in your laboratory! i've never used a commercially available pe-wound 1ohm coil that would like more than 25W max any higher and burn't hits!


I'll take pics when this tank is empty. I build it yesterday had a few high heat puffs but,will open it so you can see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

The high heat puffs was on the Smoant Naboo,because I normally have the Zues dual on there and the screen is broken so I can't really see whats happening on the mod and this can't change settings whatsoever. So I had a few mishaps and the coil had some higher heat but it looks like this after two days and about 5 tanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Recently I have been using MTL wire paralleled with SS round wire and my build are quite high but ramps up quick and is hot enough at 30-35w. Current coil in the Zues single is 1ohm at 32.1w for a slow long DL drag.



If my calculation is correct, for your build and desired wattage, you need approx. 5.7 - 6 volts supplied to the coil.
For that you need some kind of voltage regulation on your mod (like on Tesla Invader 3 or Noisy Cricket v2). Otherwise you would have to change your build for the pure mech (to find the new "sweet spot").
With your existing build you will get approx 10-16 watts with parallel setup, or 41-64 watts with serial setup (lower numbers are for the depleted batteries).

Not sure if this helps or just causing confusion.

You can use the following table for the calculations:




Steam Engine can help to predict your coil behaviour (esp. the "heat flux" field). 
http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> If my calculation is correct, for your build and desired wattage, you need approx. 5.7 - 6 volts supplied to the coil.
> For that you need some kind of voltage regulation on your mod (like on Tesla Invader 3 or Noisy Cricket v2). Otherwise you would have to change your build for the pure mech (to find the new "sweet spot").
> With your existing build you will get approx 10-16 watts with parallel setup, or 41-64 watts with serial setup (lower numbers are for the depleted batteries).
> 
> ...


Lol @Resistance looks like you will need to come up with a new coil if it's what you are hoping to use on your new mech, parallel not powerful enough but series will cook it! I'm sure you'll work out a solution but it is kind of funny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

I have just switched mods and guess what. The resistance changed on the mod. Might be it's picking up the 24G wire.the vape is slightly cooler.


Same wattage I used as before 32.1W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> If my calculation is correct, for your build and desired wattage, you need approx. 5.7 - 6 volts supplied to the coil.
> For that you need some kind of voltage regulation on your mod (like on Tesla Invader 3 or Noisy Cricket v2). Otherwise you would have to change your build for the pure mech (to find the new "sweet spot").
> With your existing build you will get approx 10-16 watts with parallel setup, or 41-64 watts with serial setup (lower numbers are for the depleted batteries).
> 
> ...


Makes sense. I will change to SS round wire 24Awg and will go for about 35-40W


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I have just switched mods and guess what. The resistance changed on the mod. Might be it's picking up the 24G wire.the vape is slightly cooler.
> View attachment 190169
> 
> Same wattage I used as before 32.1W


That looks more like it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Timwis said:


> That looks more like it!


Could be the mod was confused or not picking up the MTL wire. This same ATTY just read 2.4 ohms on another mod.

I really need an ohm reader now, but you've seen the pics so I didn't lie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I have just switched mods and guess what. The resistance changed on the mod. Might be it's picking up the 24G wire.the vape is slightly cooler.



How many wraps is 24G and what is the internal diameter of the coil?


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Not sure now. I will count the next time I refill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Could be the mod was confused or not picking up the MTL wire. This same ATTY just read 2.4 ohms on another mod.
> 
> I really need an ohm reader now, but you've seen the pics so I didn't lie


If it's reading completely different resistances on three different devices it's not an ohm reader you need but a miracle!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

From the pic I count about ten wraps each on a 3mm screwdriver


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Not sure now. I will count the next time I refill


If it's 8-9 wraps ID 2.5mm, Twisp thingy is a closest read. Maybe you need to clean the 510 connector on the other mods.
In any case I would ditch the SS wire for the mech mod (resistance is changing with the temperature) and use only NI80 or Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

I now believe in the magic bullet theory in the assassination of President Kennedy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> If it's 8-9 wraps ID 2.5mm, Twisp thingy is a closest read. Maybe you need to clean the 510 connector on the other mods.
> In any case I would ditch the SS wire for the mech mod (resistance is changing with the temperature) and use only NI80 or Kanthal.


Yes,that sounds like a plan.could also be that resistance changed after I opened the ATTY.maybe that was a good thing,could have shorted before I opened it.


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I now believe in the magic bullet theory in the assassination of President Kennedy!



???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

From what is said. The guy that shot him...didn't shoot him or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> ???


@Resistance magic coil!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Yes,that sounds like a plan.could also be that resistance changed after I opened the ATTY.maybe that was a good thing,could have shorted before I opened it.



If it shorted mod would warn you, but loose screws on the deck or bad connection on 510 could cause the higher reading.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Ok I know what changed on my ATTY.
I will investigate it further.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> From what is said. The guy that shot him...didn't shoot him or something.


For there to be only one gunman as claimed a certain bullet needed to injure two people kill Kennedy while turning corners, reversing and doing a triple somersault!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> If it shorted mod would warn you, but loose screws on the deck or bad connection on 510 could cause the higher reading.


I ran a magnet over the coil. And I am reading up on it right now ,because I don't know if it has something to do with it.


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Might be, confused about this,but I will stress about this after I finish the mod.


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

When the mod measured 1 ohm it didn't burn the coil or wick at the wattage it was set so even though it's confusing as to why it happened. It still didn't cause a failure of any kind.
I'll just have to double/tripple check the ATTY before I use it on an unregulated set-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/20)

Regarding your initial question :

I bought the original Noisy Cricket during the vaping dark ages. It scared the living @#$%^& out of me. I think that my response wasn't mine alone. In the words of Jeremy Clarkson *...P....O....W....E....R !!!!!!!! *

I can see why the new version offered both the parallel and series options as well as the pot.

I would prefer riding bareback on a porcupine to building my own series mod. 

You are a very experienced vaper and may, therefore, want to go this route. I am too much of a coward to try it.

Good luck and please let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Regarding your initial question :
> 
> I bought the original Noisy Cricket during the vaping dark ages. It scared the living @#$%^& out of me. I think that my response wasn't mine alone. In the words of Jeremy Clarkson *...P....O....W....E....R !!!!!!!! *
> 
> ...


I will take @Timwis to mind if I go series. I will try to build much higher resistance coils both bigger ø and longer if I can fit it in an RTA/RDA.
Thanks for the concern.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

This still puzzles me. ran a magnet over the coils to pick up anything that's not coil ,but the resistance on the packaging matched the coil reading. So I'm thinking the round wire might have not made proper contact till it either heated up, or till I opened the ATTY @alex1501 .what's your take take on this bro. If it was just this wire then 9-10 wraps should be about 2ohms???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> So I'm thinking the round wire might have not made proper contact till it either heated up, or till I opened the ATTY


That would be the most probable cause. You can double check screws holding a wire also check the one at the bottom of the tank (510 connector).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (15/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> If it's 8-9 wraps ID 2.5mm, Twisp thingy is a closest read. Maybe you need to clean the 510 connector on the other mods.
> In any case I would ditch the SS wire for the mech mod (resistance is changing with the temperature) and use only NI80 or Kanthal.


using SS in mechs is great because the resistance increases as you heat up the coil. making you mech have a boost initially due to the lower resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/2/20)

Hakhan said:


> using SS in mechs is great because the resistance increases as you heat up the coil. making you mech have a boost initially due to the lower resistance.


I get your point for dripping, but not so much for an RTA. Greatest thing about vaping is that you can always set it to the personal preference.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Now to focus on getting


vicTor said:


> where do I order ?





This is the main hold up. You either don't find it or its rediculously priced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/2/20)

That is an insanely high price. You can buy a similar one for less than two USD online.







The only problem is the long wait, particularly given the present situation in China.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/2/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> That is an insanely high price. You can buy a similar one for less than two USD online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might find some local modmakers that could help you out @Resistance 
I can’t recall who it was but I recall some folks in CT a while back had these kinds of parts
Maybe put an ad on the Classifieds or maybe someone can advise

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

I have just been thinking. We have parallel and series and with both being preferred by the posters above,lets see whats the best option to have this mod perform as both.
With a fuse for safety of course but, no MOSFET.
What's the thoughts on that idea?


----------



## Timwis (16/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I have just been thinking. We have parallel and series and with both being preferred by the posters above,lets see whats the best option to have this mod perform as both.
> With a fuse for safety of course but, no MOSFET.
> What's the thoughts on that idea?



To Clarify although i mentioned a series mech would be an ideal match-up for the Axial Pro with the series deck for any other use i would be in the parallel camp.

A fused device interesting, although once fitting anything Mosfet or fuse it is of course no longer a true Mech!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

Timwis said:


> To Clarify although i mentioned a series mech would be an ideal match-up for the Axial Pro with the series deck for any other use i would be in the parallel camp.
> 
> A fused device interesting, although once fitting anything Mosfet or fuse it is of course no longer a true Mech!


I see what your saying so the fuse idea's out.
I thought thats only on using MOSFET.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (16/2/20)

Adiing


Resistance said:


> I see what your saying so the fuse idea's out.
> I thought thats only on using MOSFET.


 any regulation or safety features means it's no longer a mech but nothing wrong with making a Semi-mechanical device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

So I got this from a buddy some time ago. I'll have to gut it because it comes from an Ijust with fried chip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/20)

hi @Resistance 

it's a shot in the dark but try @Crafted Coils for 510 connector 

regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

I got a few parts so I'm hoping to get a few thing done this week on this mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## swisscheese (25/2/20)

Timwis said:


> For there to be only one gunman as claimed a certain bullet needed to injure two people kill Kennedy while turning corners, reversing and doing a triple somersault!



angelina jolie could do it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (17/3/20)

vicTor said:


> where do I order ?


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...s/twisted-messes-x-mass-mods-axial-pro-25-rda

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

